# Went scouting for bottle dumps and located a new one only had a few minutes after finding it to look around tell it got dark, but has potential!!



## Dewfus (Sep 9, 2021)

It had a tone of broken glass and stone wear peaces ,broken blob beers and several mason jar lids which I took back for some jars and this random bottle any ideas on what it was or the age?I'm guessing mineral water or possible olive oil from my research


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 9, 2021)

Mineral water is a pretty good guess.  I've seen them used for a variety of things, primarily soft drinks but I think I've seen them used for beer from time to time as well.  I think mineral water was the most common use though.  Definitely not olive oil.  Even though it's a common bottle, it's a very good sign for what else could be down there!


----------



## Dewfus (Sep 9, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Mineral water is a pretty good guess.  I've seen them used for a variety of things, primarily soft drinks but I think I've seen them used for beer from time to time as well.  I think mineral water was the most common use though.  Definitely not olive oil.  Even though it's a common bottle, it's a very good sign for what else could be down there!


Ty I thought so I'm excited to get back there and save some history for sure


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 10, 2021)

I can't wait to see what you pull from this new spot. Post them all.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (Sep 10, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I can't wait to see what you pull from this new spot. Post them all.
> ROBBYBOBBY





ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I can't wait to see what you pull from this new spot. Post them all.
> ROBBYBOBBY64. No much today but descent start to this new place my third giant bromo like that and mm y second ball jar like this also have another Watkins bottle just like this one


----------



## Dewfus (Sep 10, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> View attachment 229553View attachment 229556View attachment 229557View attachment 229558View attachment 229559View attachment 229560View attachment 229561


And this little guy


----------



## embe (Sep 10, 2021)

Is the last pic for one of those ceramic Christmas trees?  Nice finds, keep digging


----------



## Dewfus (Sep 10, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> And this little guy View attachment 229562


No it looks like a topper of sorts it glass


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 11, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> No it looks like a topper of sorts it glass View attachment 229563


Odd, not sure what it is. You bled for it, so don't let anyone tell you other wise. Story of my life. Not a day goes by that I don't cut, scratch, poke a hole or bang my hand at work. Work is pain, Pain is work. For me that is. I heal stupid fast thank God.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (Sep 11, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Odd, not sure what it is. You bled for it, so don't let anyone tell you other wise. Story of my life. Not a day goes by that I don't cut, scratch, poke a hole or bang my hand at work. Work is pain, Pain is work. For me that is. I heal stupid fast thank God.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I hear ya my friend I'm accident prone


----------



## SKS.TUSC (Sep 16, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Odd, not sure what it is. You bled for it, so don't let anyone tell you other wise. Story of my life. Not a day goes by that I don't cut, scratch, poke a hole or bang my hand at work. Work is pain, Pain is work. For me that is. I heal stupid fast thank God.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Hey are u friends with the guy who has the Treasure relics YouTube channel from Alabama? Lol, I commented on one of ur post, I am that person who commented.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 17, 2021)

SKS.TUSC said:


> Hey are u friends with the guy who has the Treasure relics YouTube channel from Alabama? Lol, I commented on one of ur post, I am that person who commented.


Crazy that Brandon feels the need to defend himself. They won't stop now. Ignoring them is another option he can still utilize.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Screwtop (Sep 17, 2021)

A fellow Adventure Archaeology fan myself. I love that channel. I'm not sure what's going on or how it began, but I'm behind Brandon all the way. Sometimes it's a good thing to just let go, but in this case, Brandon can only make decisions for himself, not us.

I watch Crick Diggers too, I used to live in their area so it's nice seeing "local" bottles again.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 17, 2021)

Screwtop said:


> A fellow Adventure Archaeology fan myself. I love that channel. I'm not sure what's going on or how it began, but I'm behind Brandon all the way. Sometimes it's a good thing to just let go, but in this case, Brandon can only make decisions for himself, not us.
> 
> I watch Crick Diggers too, I used to live in their area so it's nice seeing "local" bottles again.


These losers that want to sit in their parents basement accusing innocent people, while they smoke weed and wack-off. Another way of getting famous, Just be a foul mouthed jackass. Just to be clear, I am being nice...lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dogo (Sep 17, 2021)

Maybe a stopper for a small perfume??  It would have had a cork ring around the base.


----------



## SKS.TUSC (Sep 17, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Crazy that Brandon feels the need to defend himself. They won't stop now. Ignoring them is another option he can still utilize.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Yeah he's a good dude iv tuned in to his channel for about 2-3 years now., I'm tired of the hero chatter false fake keyboard cancel warriors of the last 2 generations. We live amongst a sad pathetic society.


----------

